# "Kid-proof" puppies?



## ShawnaFox (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi everyone,
Just wondering if any of you have had any experience with this breeder, CS Vista Farms, or if anyone on here has gotten a pup from them. Thanks!

Beautiful AKC German Shepherd Pup's-Outstanding Tempermants-Kid Proof | Butte Valley | eBay Classifieds (Kijiji) | 30073553


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Dogs don't look to be OFA'd or health certified. No working titles. Just breeding family pets and charging very high prices for that quality of dog. Most breeders advertising on ebay classifieds aren't going to be of the highest standards.

No such thing as a kid-proof puppy. I've never heard of white GSDs being any better for service dog work than regular GSDs. They are the same dogs...so I don't know how one can be better for the work than another just based on color.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

martemchik said:


> Dogs don't look to be OFA'd or health certified. No working titles. Just breeding family pets and charging very high prices for that quality of dog. Most breeders advertising on ebay classifieds aren't going to be of the highest standards.
> 
> No such thing as a kid-proof puppy. I've never heard of white GSDs being any better for service dog work than regular GSDs. They are the same dogs...so I don't know how one can be better for the work than another just based on color.


Oh Come on! The white coat matches the white cane. Or are you one of those people who think blind people don't care about fashion?

All kidding aside, those pups are 5 and 6 weeks old, I hope they are going to wait a few weeks before shipping them to new owners.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Pass. I don't see anything on their website that suggests any heath checks, outside temperament evaluations, or even conformation evaluations. For that price, you can get a MUCH better foundation for your dog (health certified parents, titles, early development etc).


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

selzer said:


> Oh Come on! The white coat matches the white cane. Or are you one of those people who think blind people don't care about fashion?


And what if they decide to do herding with that dog and lose it in the flock of white sheep?!?!?!


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

not for me!


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

No titles. None of their dogs are show quality so doubt their pups are. No titles seen. Breeding colors that are a DQ (solid blue), therefor its unlikely they would be able to find any decent studs to breed to. And for 1000 $? You can get a good pup out of proven, tested parents with proper health warranties

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

martemchik said:


> And what if they decide to do herding with that dog and lose it in the flock of white sheep?!?!?!


See, I figured they said the white ones are good service dogs because all the shepherds out there would never consider buying a white one on ebay to use for their sheep -- they'll go for the black and tans.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

I agree. No documentation. /pass


----------



## ShawnaFox (Feb 15, 2013)

OK. Thanks everyone for your input. I am feeling rather discouraged after so much searching for the "right" dog. .... Maybe I should just get a golden retriever.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

the right dogs are everywhere. you have to make the dog
the "right dog" for you.



ShawnaFox said:


> OK.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your input. I am feeling rather discouraged after so much
> >>>>> searching for the "right" dog.<<<<<
> ...


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

ShawnaFox said:


> OK. Thanks everyone for your input. I am feeling rather discouraged after so much searching for the "right" dog. .... Maybe I should just get a golden retriever.


How are you searching? Instead of Google, try contacting your local kennel club or closest GSD club.


----------



## ShawnaFox (Feb 15, 2013)

I am not just looking at classifieds by the way. I have looked at a lot of reputable breeders in my area (Southern California) including some that have been recommended by people on this forum. Most are black and red working line and that's not what I want.
I like American lines (I know that's not a popular opinion on this forum but it is my opinion) except in cases where they are over-angulated. But I am not going to breed or show my dog so I don't really need a 2000-dollar dog. 
I want a healthy pup with a good temperament, a dog that will be friendly and affectionate (I'm not getting the dog to be a protection dog), one that will be safe around my kids and my cats, that I can take camping and take to the dog park, etc.
I am sure there are some who would say that I should look for a different breed because shepherds are meant to be working dogs, etc., etc., but I have had two shepherds in my life (both adopted from our local shelter) and they are my favorite breed because they are beautiful, intelligent animals. I'm sure there are plenty of people that would agree with me that they are the best dogs.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Absolutely GSDs can be great family dogs. My very first dog of my own was a German Shepherd that I got at age 10. I just think it's unrealistic for pretty much ANY breeder (not just GSD breeders) to say their puppies are kid-proof. Adults might be .. puppies not so much. They are babies themselves with lots of teeth that interact by using their mouth until they learn better.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

You want an American Line dog? Great. Contact your local GSD club. They are generally predominantly American Line dogs. And if you are willing to rescue, even better, our club and probably most others have people in rescue who would be more than happy to consider you for dogs they are aware of needing homes. 

$1500 is typical price for a GSD, but lots of breeders sell them cheaper. Go where the breeders are involved with showing and dog-stuff. Go to the shepherd club. You should be able to find what you are looking for there. You may have to wait a few months. A lot of breeders do not like to breed for Christmas puppies. And spring is often a good time to get a pup because you will have the spring/summer to house train, and socialize. Socializing and house training is tougher in the snow.


----------

